
Ask HN: What's your favourite (reliable) news source? - aq3cn
As a new comer, I wish to know reliable sources of news here at HN. I have been taking interest in following trends of software development though I am not a developer but a scientific programmer.<p>There is already so much at HN that it is hard to keep up. Sometimes, I wish to be ahead of getting these news to earn Karma. I am aware that I can share interesting stuff from my own field, instead of asking for more legitimate sources of news. Even in those cases there are multiple sources of same news, so it becomes difficult to choose the best one. I remember reading in FAQ that I should go after most original news source. But even this can defer.<p>So I would like to know what are your primary sources of news to stay ahead beside Hacker News, of course.<p>PS: These news sources can be latest books too.
======
arikr
Twitter tends to be ahead of HN. The trick is in knowing who to follow. Start
out with following a small number, perhaps 10-15 people, who are experts/well
known in the fields that interest you.

------
BOOSTERHIDROGEN
As a scientific programmer do you have any recommendations (books/advices from
others) how to manage media bias and how to immune our thinking from fallacy
after reading news.

~~~
aq3cn
I can only recommend what are the most reputed source in Physics nothing more.
These are as following:

Physical Review ([http://journals.aps.org/](http://journals.aps.org/))

Nature ([http://www.nature.com/](http://www.nature.com/))

IOP Journal of Physics
([http://iopscience.iop.org/](http://iopscience.iop.org/))

Physics Today (www.physicstoday.org)

First step should be to read review articles and see the trend by looking at
number of citations of linked articles before you go in more depth. Google
Scholar can be of great help in this regard. Anyway, if you are in the physics
community you will who deserve your attention.

To find the books, you can follow Nature. They review new books every week.
For example this week's book recommendation can be found here.

[http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v537/n7618/full/537033a...](http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v537/n7618/full/537033a.html)

I hope it helps.

~~~
BOOSTERHIDROGEN
actually my background is engineering physics, those links of course are great
sources. But I think my question aren't being clear to you. I asked what is
your strategy to avoid media bias and fallacy. In addition to this strategy,
do you have any recommended books.

~~~
aq3cn
The sources I mentioned are the place where people get published. So first
strategy is go to skip media and reach out for original sources. I know
reading a paper can be a nightmare, so you can read a featured review articles
in those journal. For example these articles.

[https://physics.aps.org/synopsis-
for/10.1103/PhysRevLett.117...](https://physics.aps.org/synopsis-
for/10.1103/PhysRevLett.117.151301)

[https://physics.aps.org/articles/v9/111](https://physics.aps.org/articles/v9/111)

If you have hard time picking up which one to read, then you can use number of
citations as a measure to decide what deserve your attention. If you stick to
your own area of expertise, then you if it is correct or not. You can check
educational background and previous work to decide the validity of their
present work.

Research done in physics are not personal opinions. Mathematics speaks for
itself. So I don't think that you will ever encounter media bias if you stick
to reputed people from reputed journal.

As per finding book recommendations, you can refer back to your current or
favorite textbooks to find what those author ask you to read further. You can
watch public lectures of your favorite physicist or visit their website to
find out their recommendations. Feynman Lectures is the most popular book
among new comers of physics students. So I am assuming you know about it. He
has given several book recommendation in between the book.

[http://www.feynmanlectures.caltech.edu](http://www.feynmanlectures.caltech.edu)

Another approach for validity of article it to refer to comment section and
evaluate how heated or constructive is the debate following the article. Look
for previous article by same author to see if he just expresses controversial
to have more clicks.

For long time, I have been following this list for book recommendation. Inside
these books have recommendation for my next book.
[http://math.ucr.edu/home/baez/physics/Administrivia/booklist...](http://math.ucr.edu/home/baez/physics/Administrivia/booklist.html)

Since you ask for my personal opinion, so I would recommend reading this book.
And you know what it is freely hosted on MIT website. It is What is life by
Erwin Schrödinger.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/What_Is_Life%3F](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/What_Is_Life%3F)

[http://web.mit.edu/philosophy/religionandscience/mindandmatt...](http://web.mit.edu/philosophy/religionandscience/mindandmatter.pdf)

